# What does your hedgie do when out of the cage?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

For Biscuit, he eats a couple of meal worms, crawls on me for a little while (sometimes even getting on my shoulder and sniffing behind my ear and chewing my hair :lol: ), and then crawls into my pajamas and sleeps for awhile. He hisses a little bit if I move, but he loves it in there for whatever reason!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud poops and then attempts to take a suicide leap off the bed. Then he poops some more, and usually crawls under my pillow and goes back to sleep  adventurous little bugger.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky, when out-of-cage, tries to get back into-cage. :lol: Other than that, he runs around and tries to burrow underneath me. :roll:


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

My Sonic try's real hard to cover as much ground as he can LOL He also thinks whenever i place him on the bed to watch some tv with me is the perfect time to take a poop...Never fails


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Biscuit has pooped on me a grand total of once since I've gotten him, and has only peed on me a few times. 

I wonder how many people can honestly say that a hedgehog peed in their pants


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got my Hedgie so first he hisses and curls in a ball, but after a few seconds he starts un curling and walking around, he seems to like exploring, he also trys to squeeze himself through my arm and i think he trys to go back to bed. Hes a very out going hedgie.


----------



## Runefaust (Nov 13, 2008)

bamafan2112 said:


> Biscuit has pooped on me a grand total of once since I've gotten him, and has only peed on me a few times.
> 
> I wonder how many people can honestly say that a hedgehog peed in their pants


Maiche pees on my pants at least twice a week


----------



## Linda_OwnerofXena (Nov 25, 2008)

My hedgie seems to poop and pee only outside and on her wheel so even though I had her out for about 90 minutes yesterday, she did not poo and pee once and so far she never has. She usually sits still, head down, hiding from the light; gets her mealie; crawls over my lap and rolls up and hisses when touched or moved..


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Pokey always wonders around, I guess hes trying to figure out whats going on, then he walks right up to my face stares for a brief period and procedes running past me to get to my pillow (I usually lay on my bed when I get him out) and after a few more failed attempts for my pillow he crawls down the neck of my shirt and goes to sleep all sprawled out on my belly.(I love it when he does this, hes so warm and soft)

The funny thing is that he occasionally notices my TV and will just stare at it until I bother him


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Aside from some pooping and collecting treats like mealies and veggies, Satin is an avowed snuggler. After snuggling on hedgiedaddy or me for awhile, she'll decide that she'd like to go back in her house and starts off in it's direction... on her own! Which requires a quick human intervention to keep her from harm's way and bring her back to her kibbles. Yum!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

Usually Damien takes off immediately to explore. Which if he is on the bed means trying to leap off, so i spend half my time preventing that. if he is on the floor he just kind of scuttles around and finds some nice corners to urinate in to make sure that I have some cleaning chores to do. When he gets tired he comes back and snuggles up in my lap with a blankie


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

Up until now, Mina would huff and puff at me for a bit, then just run off, explore and poo/pee everywhere along the way. Sunday night when I took her out for her playtime, she was watching the computer screen from my lap while I was on Pogo. Of course after a while she gets bored and decides, "I'm gonna try to jump out of mommy's lap," so I head to the bedroom. The quilts on the bed are all mussed up, so of course, Mina's digging around and exploring underneath them. She pokes her head out from underneath, walks over to me, digs in the folds of the quilt near me, curls up, and then proceeded to lay there watching me. After about 5 minutes, she starts to doze off. All the while I'm going, "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!" - _*In my head*_ of course...she then yawns, stretches and continues exploring.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Turbo usually snuggles in my lap for about 20 minutes in a blanket, then get's antsy and starts moving around, so I let him down on the floor, and after 2-3 minutes of running he poops, sometimes pees, and just runs around the room for a good 20 minutes exploring. Then he get's tired and tries to find a good spot to go back to sleep, at which point I pick him up again and let him fall asleep on my lap.


----------



## olo (Nov 2, 2008)

Bernas (male) would cuddle up and doze when held. when put down he would explore the surroundings for a minute or two, then come back for another nap. Merga (female) would cuddle up, and watch the surroundings or sleep. if put away, she would come straight back to my side and stay there. and she prefers not being pet. it seems, she considers me to be a big shelter and heater thing. but heaters are not supposed to wave their hands around :mrgreen: oh, and she chews just about any piece of cloth she comes upon. Bernas does not have such a habit.

when in cage, both run in the weel if they are not asleep.


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneezy has peed *in my pants *many times- i ususally change into pj's right after work- and he tends to crawl up my pant leg....
he is a snuggler out of his cage, but once he wakes up its 100% play time!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Because she does it so much, this post will be seperate from my other. SHE POOPS AND PEES ON THE CARPET LIKE THERE IS NO TOMORROW.(and sometimes on me)


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade chases me around whever i go if i am less than a few feet away (she wont chase anyone else. She crawls around, tries to push me over, tunnels in my shirt or between my legs, and though she almost never stops moving, i can coaxe her to sleep against me, usually on me, against my said, or in the arch of my neck.



P.S. i actually made two posts cuz after i made one and submitted it while it was loading i changed it and pressed sumbit again (all before the page changed from where u type ur post), so it had a bug and made two posts. i just changed the other one to say that. ya.)


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

When I take Snuffles out..... NO MATTER what time of the evening it is, she just wants to sleep! :roll:


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Well i already posted what my hedgehog does but now he does different things so i have decided to post what he does now. Ok now i first wake him up which he does not like and always trys to go back to bed, once hes awake i scoop him up and place him in the play pen to go pee and poop instead of doing it on me. Sometimes he doesnt go to the bathroom and decides to go on me instead. Like yesterday i took him out put him in the play pen to do his buisness and he wouldnt go to the bathroom so i just took him downstairs, while downstairs he just slept for a while than woke up and i gave him a few mealies and dried bannanas. He than went back to bed for a while and i started feeling warmth on my leg and he peed on me. So i put him back in his cage gave him fresh food and water and he went to bed. Some days though he is more wild and runs around, all i know is when my hedgehog wants something theres nothing to stop him. Fabio is also in love with mealworms one time he almost bit my finger casue he thought it was a mealworm, its always kinda scary giving them to him cause he goes syco and tries to eat the container that i place the mealworm on. Another wierd thing is everythime i pick up his poop and pee he tries to eat the toilet paper he always tries chasing it so i have to kinda put my hand in front of his face so he doesnt eat it. My fabio is a little piggy.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bruno will usually start finding a hiding place to go to bed, which is always my blanket or my shirt. He seems to be a VERY sleepy hedgie. He doesn't stay asleep for long periods..he will get out of the blanket wander around a little and come back. The when he smells meal worms he immediantly get up and eats them all up.  Bruno used to poop and pee when i took him out but for the last couple weeks he hasn't had one accident on me..he goes in his litter box or on his wheel.


----------



## DanielleB (Jan 9, 2009)

My guy was active the first day or two after I got him and would roam around exploring. Now, he finds a good place to sleep and curls up. Occasionally he wakes up, and thinks there is a better spot across the room, and books it as fast as he can go (wow, they can run if they want to!) across the room, to change his mind and run back.

I bought a ball for him, but he can't figure it out- just sleeps in it. He loves his wheel though, so I am not sure what is up with that


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

wonders around for a few minutes exploring... then finds a nice place to poo.... then wonders and finds a place to sleep... thats about it...


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

Poos.
Wanders.
Sniffs.
Poos.
Pees.
Wanders.
Poos.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Rascal eats a few mealie worms or chicken then he settles in my arms for a cuddle or a sleep. If he gets restless then he wants a drink of water or to go to the toilet


----------



## Gingerred (Jan 15, 2009)

Winston runs. And runs and runs and runs. I let him out in the kitchen, and sit on the floor with a book or on the phone, and he just goes nuts, streaking all over the kitchen. He'll come and sniff my pants, or try to crawl up the legs, or climb up onto me, then off and back for more running. Last night, he did some new weird stuff. He lay flat on the ground and pulled himself along the floor while sniffing or huffing at something. He did this a few times and then went back to running. I have no idea what he was trying to do

Kendra


----------



## Rt1Hedgie (Jan 24, 2009)

Jasper heads directly for the dog's dish and climbs in. He spends the next 1/2 hour feasting, occassionally leaning over for a sip from the water dish.


----------



## Kiah_Muz (Oct 31, 2008)

_Kiah tries to get away from us and under the couch....

or he poos and pees all over us while we try to play with him with rags...

Thats about it... rather sad really._ :lol:


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

Sonny, for some strange reason, thinks I am a jungle gym. When I am on the computer, he loves to "rock climb" up my chest [because I sit upright] and he makes his way to my shoulders and plays with my hair and runs back and forth from each shoulder through my hair :lol: then he gets tired and I let him run about the kitchen and sniff about, but the floor is kind of cold so he will just sit there taking everything in.
He also attacks the can of crickets! His nose is right next to my fingers when I am opening the can and as soon as its opened, he'll eat straight out of the can [4 or 5 at a time] and then go straight back to exploring.
He makes me giggle


----------

